# Gimli's great gift!



## Anamatar IV (Jan 20, 2003)

Has anyone ever stopped to think about how great a gift Gimli got from Galadriel?

These hairs were the fairest of all Elves--they had the light of the two trees. Feanor DREAMED of a strand of her hair. And Galadriel gives THREE of them to a DWARF. What do you think drove Galadriel to give such a great gift?


----------



## Heathertoes (Jan 20, 2003)

Just remind me how her hair had the light of the two trees in it.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 20, 2003)

To quote Unfinished Tales, of Galadriel and Celeborn:



> Her hair was held a marvel unmatched. It was golden like the hair of her father and her foremother Idis, but richer and more radiant, for its gold was touched by some memory of starlike silver of her mother; and the Eldar said that the *light of the two trees, Laurelin and Telperion, had been ensnarred in her tresses*


----------



## Heathertoes (Jan 20, 2003)

Are they saying it was AS THOUGH it had the light of the two trees in it or that it really did? If the latter, how does that work then?!


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 20, 2003)

errr anyway, it was a super amazing gift, i guess for our standards like...hmmm....i dont rightly know how to compare it...it was an incredible gift, i guess she gave it to the "Dwarve" because of how he spoke to her and maybe she wanted part of her always in middle earth and a Dwarve was the best person to encase it as mens splendour was pretty much gone in the mining and moulding etc department, and she had captured a Dwarve under her spell which is a massive feet which not even Morgoth did!

here endeth thy rant!

(with regards to Heathertoes: i believe that it means, she had (obviously) seen the light of Valinor and the two trees, and that grows within you forever)!

Thôl


----------



## Mablung (Jan 20, 2003)

I believe she gave it to him as a sign the Elves were finally making peace with the Dwarves even as they were leaving Middle Earth forever.


----------



## Isenho (Jan 20, 2003)

i agree with you! yes!


----------



## Éomond (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah, I agree with Mablung and Celebthôl. Maybe she also gave them to him for motivation? That's kinda stupid but oh well


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mablung _
> *I believe she gave it to him as a sign the Elves were finally making peace with the Dwarves even as they were leaving Middle Earth forever. *



I think so too. Galadriel gave the three hairs to Gimli because she perceived in him a true and valiant spirit. Also keep in mind that she was a Noldorin Elf and had a great understanding of the Dwarves' minds and sympathy for their race.


----------



## Tatem (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes I think she knew that Gimli had a big part to play in the War of the Ring, so she encouraged him with the hairs.


----------



## redline2200 (Jan 25, 2003)

I wonder what Celeborn thought of this? He hated dwarves; in the 2nd age he was split from Galadriel for a while because he refused to pass through Moria because it was too Dwarvish. I wonder what he thought of her 3 hairs being given to a dwarf?


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 29, 2003)

I wonder what the significance of the number 3 is. quote from UT "He [Feanor] begged *three* times for a tress, but Galadriel would not give him even one hair. She gave Gimli *three* hairs. Is there a connection?

-Lasgalen


----------



## Niniel (Jan 29, 2003)

There are many more examples of the importance of the number three; like the three Silmarils, the three Elven Rings etc. There was a thread a while ago about the importance of the number 9, but I don't know why three is so important, except that it is a 'holy' number in many cultures (in the Bible, in the Roman culture).


----------

